# Brinkmann Pitmaster Deluxe Refurbish



## zimq (Sep 20, 2013)

On the advice of the forum,  I picked this smoker up from Craigslist for $50. 
I stripped it down,  repainted it with high heat engine enamel,  gave it new hardware,  a baffle,  heat guard in the fire box,  and extended the smoke stack.  Only thing left is to stain and bolt on the board.  
I did use it before refinishing it,  the baffle and tuning plates worked great and it held heat steady like a champ.  
Tonight is the maiden smoke since the strip down.  I'm really excited.  
















	

		
			
		

		
	
 Primed. 





So first I went with this blue and hated it.  Damn near cried.  





Much better! 





Give it some personality. 





Ziggy is Finished! 

I'll post pics of the mods soon and keep y'all updated with a Q view of the maiden smoke.  



Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## davidhef88 (Sep 21, 2013)

WOW!!! that thing looks great.  really like the red paint job.


----------



## zimq (Sep 23, 2013)

Thanks!
The smoke went good the other night, however, the paint on the firebox didnt hold up to the high heat.. The rest of it did.. But the firebox was just too hot and came off.. When I repaint that part, I will probably use caliper paint, I believe it said good upto 1200 degrees.. That should hold just fine!


----------

